# Looking for tapetech 4 inch nail spotter



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey all.

Anyone out there, that has an old or new tapetech nail spotter 4inch laying around, not being used?



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've only heard of 2" and 3"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TapeTech-Dr...809333?hash=item3f66deae75:g:IQsAAOSwtnpXiPmZ


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

They dont make them anymore  so i hope someone has one, and dont use it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

What can a 4" TT do that a 5.5" DM or Columbia can't? The TT 4" takes a specific handle. Might be harder to find than the tool.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I have one! Does not have handle..going to fabricate one someday..think ive had it now 4 yrs. Everything has a price


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Cletus said:


> I have one! Does not have handle..going to fabricate one someday..think ive had it now 4 yrs. Everything has a price


something you would sell? and what price?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

pytlik86 said:


> something you would sell? and what price?


Its going to be more than you want to pay! Its rare and discontinued...1800.00

If you need 4" exact...i would just cut a box down, or just make you a reducer plate for the 5.5


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Its going to be more than you want to pay! Its rare and discontinued...1800.00
> 
> If you need 4" exact...i would just cut a box down, or just make you a reducer plate for the 5.5



 thats more than Im gonna play :lol:

I have already started working a little on another 4" project, but still had a hope.

but thx for the answer


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Insert Mike Myers Dr Evil's voice and say "2 million dollars". And again, I've never even seen one from the early 70's through 2012.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ohh, i have seen 2 others since 2005.. one broken, and one would not sell.. 😥

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

4"..


----------



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

Nail spotter is one the more useless tools made in my opinion because you still have to wipe down behind it plus filling up with mud.Much faster to spot screws by hand


----------



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

Plus screws not sunk in will rip the blade to pieces


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Bohdi said:


> Nail spotter is one the more useless tools made in my opinion because you still have to wipe down behind it plus filling up with mud.Much faster to spot screws by hand


I agree. Back when it was nails used to fasten drywall, the nail spotter was a good tool. But with screwing, the nail spotter doesn't fill the nail holes very good on the first coat. And they leave a buildup which must be sanded later.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*spotter*

my spotter leaves no buildup..been using the 2in then 3 inch for decades and no problems filling, just mix mud a little looser and put water or non staining oil on skid plate and it will glide over walls like skates on ice..and I will out spot and hand guy..and have several times...and charge the rockers for any misses they will not miss any..


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol charge a rocker. At your own risk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gordie said:


> Lol charge a rocker. At your own risk


I'm with you, Gordie! As a finisher,
I appreciate the fantastic work my hangers do. I expect a lot of my hangers and pay them accordingly. 
However, I don't expect perfection. If there is a missed cut, I fix it.
Everybody misses something on occasion, but my hangers produce very nice work on a regular basis.


----------

